# SystemViper from IGLOO to PHASE, a change of seasons



## SystemViper (Mar 20, 2009)

Seems the temps have been rising and it's almost time to take down my igloo, But i have a lot of benching and comparisons left to do.

I am going to try some real world tests with video cards and motherboards, so stay tuned and I look forward to comments. I will also be comparing temps from air, watercooling to phase and see where we can get the best bang for the buck.

I also just got a braand new phase, I asked a well known builder to put together a unit that was high quality parts but bare bonz, I want to understand all about i and figure how it works then build the case and monitoring equiptment. And this is what i received

I just got it yesterday so it should be fun trying something new and very sweet!

So let the fun begin.... 

here a pic before it was shipped to me...







.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 20, 2009)

Some more toys for testing....

965 xe and Kingston HyperX KXH1600D3ULT1K3/6GX with the edephia hyper chips

.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 20, 2009)

reserved


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 20, 2009)

reserved.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 20, 2009)

reserved,,


----------



## tofu (Mar 20, 2009)

I know nothing about phase but damn that thing looks like it can eat Mach II's and Vapochill's alive 

Patiently awaiting frost and results


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 20, 2009)

tofu said:


> I know nothing about phase but damn that thing looks like it can eat Mach II's and Vapochill's alive
> 
> Patiently awaiting frost and results



I am running a test right now, you would be suprised how quiet it is....


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 20, 2009)

gee... you are really a oc addict!


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 20, 2009)

i think you need to go to oc'ers anonymous. you would be cheaper with a coke habbit lol


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 20, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> gee... you are really a oc addict!



LoL
I have always loved this since i OC's my first celerons. But I also build systems so i have needs for a lot of what i buy and i do programming so i need to stay current wit hall types of hardware/software and systems.

Plus i have been lucky to be a real hard worker and got hooked up with a company that is doing real well now, So i have been able to afford and indulge my passion, which is computer systems. Plus i am lucky enough to have a 10year old son that loves thsi stuff too, so we do it togehter, plsu a wife that allows me to do it as long as we are saving.

Don't get me wrong, i have worked 16 hour days since the new year on my current project plus building systems for clients and doing the ocasional on site business repairs and some extra coding to boot.  So it took a lot of hard work to get here and i am enjoying the fruits of my labors!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 20, 2009)

Geofrancis said:


> i think you need to go to oc'ers anonymous. you would be cheaper with a coke habbit lol



been there done that, i am a family man now, that is my habit!


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 20, 2009)

very kewl! How much does the phase go for $$$ ??? crazy kewl when a passion earns a living and the fruit of our seed can enjoy the hobby (passion) as well


----------



## DOM (Mar 20, 2009)

hurry up i know who made it ha ha 

but what are you going to use it on first ?


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 20, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> very kewl! How much does the phase go for $$$ ??? crazy kewl when a passion earns a living and the fruit of our seed can enjoy the hobby (passion) as well



Hi, it usually costs between 600-800, it can be higher or lower depending on your build list


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 20, 2009)

DOM said:


> hurry up i know who made it ha ha
> 
> but what are you going to use it on first ?




I have a e8600 that was doiong 5.7Ghz on dice, so I will see how hi i can get it...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 20, 2009)

i know were you got that phase cause i was lookign at having him build me one. will hold 200w load @-40C which is pretty damn nice. only issue i had was DICE was dirt cheap and can hold the same load @-80C with a good pot


----------



## DOM (Mar 20, 2009)

so you working today ?

mines still getting tuned


----------



## DOM (Mar 20, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i know were you got that phase cause i was lookign at having him build me one. will hold 200w load @-40C which is pretty damn nice. only issue i had was DICE was dirt cheap and can hold the same load @-80C with a good pot



im sure its more around 300w load at -40c mine is but someone else is building mine


----------



## cdawall (Mar 20, 2009)

DOM said:


> im sure its more around 300w load at -40c mine is but someone else is building mine



most single stage units are only set up for 200w and only get down to -40C with that load if he has your's are 300w thats alot better than the ones i have researched....


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 20, 2009)

Not too shabby on the $$$....Does the phase builder do 1366 head units? I really need a head unit for my VapoChill ...Or maybe ..would I be able to order one of these? And if so how long is the build take?


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 20, 2009)

DOM said:


> so you working today ?
> 
> mines still getting tuned



Yo DOM, i look forward to when we can compare notes. Yea i am still working like a madman, but being a consultant you always have to mina all the cash/hours you can while a project is running. So yea, i work every day, sat and sundays too, but the good thing is I work out of my house most of the time. last night i went ot bed at 3am... we released soem code last week so now we are wrapping up all the deliverables, building in monitoring systems, support stuff and fixing bugs. It will be a while before we are jsut in the support/maint phase, so this gig will be going for a long time, that makes me happy and makes it easier to pull the trigger on good hardware.

so i really haven't even turned on my systems except my work station and building my new workstation, but my bench has been silent, so i look forward to some time to just let loose and bench!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 20, 2009)

cdawall said:


> most single stage units are only set up for 200w and only get down to -40C with that load if he has your's are 300w thats alot better than the ones i have researched....



Hi, this unit is tuned to do -45c to 55c on a loaded down i7, but I will find out very soon...
and that was my range so i am thrilled... To me the most importent thing will be the sustained load of the unit, I want it to be constant 

So what brand of hte hyper memory chips do you have, I am very interested in how they perform, if you can please keep me posted and so i u, I have some kingstons and perfect storms.




> Not too shabby on the $$$....Does the phase builder do 1366 head units? I really need a head unit for my VapoChill ...Or maybe ..would I be able to order one of these? And if so how long is the build take?



From what i see , there are a lot of 775 to 1366 head change stuff and people that will do mods, but i would think there is some kins of mounting kits for a unit  like the VapoChill since it's a widely used unit wilkl pretty good support! so how does yours do on the 775's?




> i know were you got that phase cause i was lookign at having him build me one. will hold 200w load @-40C which is pretty damn nice. only issue i had was DICE was dirt cheap and can hold the same load @-80C with a good pot



With my 10year old helping i have been trying to stay away from LN2 and Dice for now, I know that within a year I will try that because that is the only way to get some benching numbers, but I still need to get better at tuning systems, especially ram.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 20, 2009)

i have OEM elpidia, samsung and D9JNL's all of which are rated 1066 CL7 @1.5v going to push them since i can. i will let you know how they clock the elpidia are not the hyper's but from what i can tell its all binning and i have 8x1GB and 2x2GB of them to test out so i'm sure i will find a gem somewere


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 20, 2009)

sounds great, thanks


----------



## DOM (Mar 20, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Yo DOM, i look forward to when we can compare notes. Yea i am still working like a madman, but being a consultant you always have to mina all the cash/hours you can while a project is running. So yea, i work every day, sat and sundays too, but the good thing is I work out of my house most of the time. last night i went ot bed at 3am... we released soem code last week so now we are wrapping up all the deliverables, building in monitoring systems, support stuff and fixing bugs. It will be a while before we are jsut in the support/maint phase, so this gig will be going for a long time, that makes me happy and makes it easier to pull the trigger on good hardware.
> 
> so i really haven't even turned on my systems except my work station and building my new workstation, but my bench has been silent, so i look forward to some time to just let loose and bench!


yeah well do that thing only ones i got are E8500/X3350 so idk how mines going to be with a i7 its tuned for it so i shouldnt worry much, but i dont get it ppl say if you have it tuned for i7 it wont run that good on a 775 

cuz he did a 200w load and it was just lil more colder 

but i got my kneaded rubber erasers already 2 boxes 

oh yeah so that fans not to loud then ?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 20, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> sounds great, thanks



hopefully they clock well enough worst case i have those D9JNL's and HCF8's which can do 2000+ CL7


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 20, 2009)

VapoChill is a thing of the past ...no more support...no more head unit upgrades ...Asetek no longer makes them and there is no 1366 head unit made for it....dunno about 775 never owned one.went from 939 to 1366.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 20, 2009)

there are people who make them on XS


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 20, 2009)

DOM said:


> yeah well do that thing only ones i got are E8500/X3350 so idk how mines going to be with a i7 its tuned for it so i shouldnt worry much, but i dont get it ppl say if you have it tuned for i7 it wont run that good on a 775
> 
> cuz he did a 200w load and it was just lil more colder
> 
> ...



I just got my 2 boxes of Design, kneaded rubber erasers also!

Yea, don't get me wrong it's isn't wister quiet by no means but it's not even half as loud as i expected it to be.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 20, 2009)

*Well just took some pictures and the....*

*MONEY SHOT ~ FROSTY LOGO *



.


----------



## DOM (Mar 20, 2009)

looks very clean 

idk about the blue color but thats not what matters

but nice SV on the evap


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 20, 2009)

how much did that cost?


----------



## DaC (Mar 20, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Some more toys for testing....
> 
> 965 xe and Kingston HyperX KXH1600D3ULT1K3/6GX with the edephia hyper chips
> 
> .http://img.techpowerup.org/090314/965and-kingston.jpg




I've been waiting for this topic for some time, I'm pretty anxious to know what it will bring!

Oh.... hello little 965 XE, so it's you. 

Don't let us waiting too much now, mate!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 20, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> how much did that cost?




the range for something like that is between 6 to 8 hundai


----------



## r9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Waiting for benches.


----------



## Binge (Mar 21, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> how much did that cost?



What's with people asking that sort of stuff?  Don't you have google?

Anyway SV.  Great looking piece, and I think if I ever go phase I'll need someone's e-mail address from you


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 21, 2009)

LOL I always forget about google here


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 21, 2009)

Binge said:


> What's with people asking that sort of stuff?  Don't you have google?
> 
> Anyway SV.  Great looking piece, and I think if I ever go phase I'll need someone's e-mail address from you




Yea, i have to say it was worth the wait, This think is rock solid and just a great machine, plus it just purrs, 
like a jet engine. lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2009)

I love the Money shot SV! I can't wait to see what the baby can do!!!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I love the Money shot SV! I can't wait to see what the baby can do!!!



thanks bro,it's been a long time commin.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> thanks bro,it's been a long time commin.



I bet it has! Long days, less sleep, and just racking your brain on what to do.. But, that time has come, and you can get a good night sleep now! 

not to mention the pwnage that will be coming from your end of the monitor!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I bet it has! Long days, less sleep, and just racking your brain on what to do.. But, that time has come, and you can get a good night sleep now!
> 
> not to mention the pwnage that will be coming from your end of the monitor!




Yea, you said it, i am getting burnt, an my main project i am almost done with the deliverable and hopefully by mid week we will be in support mode, then i will have time to start playing...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Yea, you said it, i am getting burnt, an my main project i am almost done with the deliverable and hopefully by mid week we will be in support mode, then i will have time to start playing...



Woot! That's good to hear man! Just don't rush anything! That toy would make anyone just rush!!!


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Woot! That's good to hear man! Just don't rush anything! That toy would make anyone just rush!!!



yea, it's tough some times to see it but I used it as my carrot when i was wokring the long night and weekends, 
i knew what i was working for, besides stability for my family, i got to get the Phase too  
But this job is always feast or famine, that is why always got to have multiple streams of income...

Plus it's an investment, if everything went bellly up, that phase has real value, so it's kinda like savings,  thats what i tell my wife...


----------



## cdawall (Mar 21, 2009)

me and freaksavior are getting one that has similar specs owner has it tuned for -35C @315w load


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 21, 2009)

yea that is very close, i can't wait till we can compare notes
and rock some chip[s to the moon


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 21, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> yea, it's tough some times to see it but I used it as my carrot when i was wokring the long night and weekends,
> i knew what i was working for, besides stability for my family, i got to get the Phase too
> But this job is always feast or famine, that is why always got to have multiple streams of income...
> 
> Plus it's an investment, if everything went bellly up, that phase has real value, so it's kinda like savings,  thats what i tell my wife...



LOL. That's what I tell my wife about all of my projects. Nice phase SV. I may need to get some contact information from you next month, after I give a couple more blocks/rads a try.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 21, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> yea that is very close, i can't wait till we can compare notes
> and rock some chip[s to the moon



he has a good i7 and i have a ton of AMD stuff to push so it should be fun


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 21, 2009)

yea, i look forward to your results,,,
and mine too!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 21, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> yea, it's tough some times to see it but I used it as my carrot when i was wokring the long night and weekends,
> i knew what i was working for, besides stability for my family, i got to get the Phase too
> But this job is always feast or famine, that is why always got to have multiple streams of income...
> 
> Plus it's an investment, if everything went bellly up, that phase has real value, so it's kinda like savings,  thats what i tell my wife...



Yeah, you have to have that Carrot! If not, there is no motivation to drive one to higher and greater things! But, I do have to give you a  You have multiple carrots, and they are going high!


----------



## DOM (Mar 21, 2009)

mines going to be shipped monday 

and its not fully insulate yet so might get -1-3c more


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 21, 2009)

very sweet


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 21, 2009)

I wanna see 6.0GHz!!!!  

What temps do you get on that type of cooling?


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 21, 2009)

This one is susposed to be tuned for -45 to -55c @ load on a i7 but i haven't tried it yet


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 24, 2009)

i would love to see an old 3.6ghz 65nm p4 celeron under that  6 or 7ghz is possible with em chips


----------

